# Product to help scars healing?



## Willa (Apr 15, 2009)

Some of you might know; 2 weeks ago I had a surgery under my right arm
They removed 3 cysts. It was my 3rd surgery there in 4 years

I'd like to help this whole thing scar better
What should I use?
I heard that Vitamine E in oil could help, other suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 15, 2009)

I used Vitamin E and it does work.  I tried Bio Oil and it didnt work on my scars.  Just make sure u keep ur scars away from the son that will make the scars worse


----------



## Willa (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_I used Vitamin E and it does work.  I tried Bio Oil and it didnt work on my scars.  Just make sure u keep ur scars away from the son that will make the scars worse_

 
Thank you for the advice!
It's true that when you put a scar under the sun, it becomes darker o_0
But anyway, it's waaaaay under my arm, and since I don't wear non-sleeved shirts anymore I guess I'll be ok on that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I heard about Bio Oil too not being as good as they pretend...
And it's expensive!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 15, 2009)

The higher the i.u in Vit e oil, the better. I use 70,000.

I bought Bio Oil years ago when it first came on the market and I thought it was overrated and saw little change to the scar I was trying to trat.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 15, 2009)

Clarins beauty repair concentrate is what I used after an ankle surgery....the scar is nearly invisible. Also, neosporin scar strips help smooth any problem scars out, but I hear people are having trouble finding them now and they may have stopped making them......I used to get them at Target.


----------



## User38 (Apr 16, 2009)

I had surgery and had a 12 inch scar which was horrible... I have tried various products and the best and most natural was Arnica oil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it helps!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

Merderma is what I used after my C-section and I can't even tell I had a cut and I also used it for my sons cut on his forehead that he had stitches in and no signs of a scar is present. My OB/GYN has a  certified Plastic surgeon to do his c-section cuts and he advised me to use mederma


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Apr 16, 2009)

i have a 2 foot long scar on my back from spinal surgery last sept, and i've been using this serum stuff on it with shark liver oil in it. its worked really well. not sure of the brand, i can take a look if you want!


----------



## Willa (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish : is this product available to everybody or is it under prescription only?

laraVENGEANCE : Not sure about the shark liver thing... but thank you for giving the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably go with vitamine E


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Thank you girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tish : is this product available to everybody or is it under prescription only?

laraVENGEANCE : Not sure about the shark liver thing... but thank you for giving the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll probably go with vitamine E_

 

It is over the counter so no prescription required


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

MEDERMA


----------



## Willa (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_MEDERMA_

 
Thank you sweet lovable Tish
<3


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_MEDERMA_

 
about how long do you think you used it for you and your son before you started seeing a difference?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

I starting seeing a difference in him in about 2 weeks...It was completely smoothed in about 4-5 weeks 

My c-section scar took about 8-10 weeks to be completely smoothed...it was much longer than his scar....


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

update! Mederma does not itch like at first... I've been little little using it more.. I was doing only once a day but I guess my skin it's getting used to the product and its better and I am seeing an improvement!!!! try it!!! I talk to the company and they said that if the itching continued, they would give me the money back ;-) but I am not gonna need that and I am excited I really want this to work ;-)

I do have to say that I make sure I put it only where the scar is and I rub the product gently of course but I do rub it ;-) HTH


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 19, 2009)

will mederma work on an old keloid scar?


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_will mederma work on an old keloid scar?_

 
It says that it works in new and old scars as well.. give it a try ;-)


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_It says that it works in new and old scars as well.. give it a try ;-)_

 
i hope it will..but my keloid scar is raised pretty high..=/


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

keloid scars are kind of different.....My sister had to have a cortizone shot to flatten hers then she used merderma to smooth the appearance


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_keloid scars are kind of different.....My sister had to have a cortizone shot to flatten hers then she used merderma to smooth the appearance_

 
one more question.
which one did you use/do you recommend? i went  to wal-mart and there was a purple one and a gold/yellow one. the purple one was like $21 but the other was like $32!!
which one did you use?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine has a blue cap with purple letters ....However it may be a older tube.....

here is the website with a $2 off coupon 

MEDERMA  Skin Care for SCARS ™


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

I see the difference the one in the Gold Box has spf30...the one in the Blue does not....Mine did not have Spf

Merz Direct: Mederma


----------



## fintia (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I see the difference the one in the Gold Box has spf30...the one in the Blue does not....Mine did not have Spf

Merz Direct: Mederma_

 
Mine does not have spf.. hot avatar ;-)


----------

